# Uber Car Financing Presents Risky Bet to Drivers



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

http://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/current-events/uber-car-financing-presents-risky-bet-drivers/


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Once I realized you could be deactivated I knew it was a bad deal. And I am glad I got a car that I wanted.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Once I realized you could be deactivated I knew it was a bad deal. And I am glad I got a car that I wanted.


Go with a driverless car that way they terminate your car and not you


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Listen folks, DO NOT DO THE UBER AUTO LEASE OR PURCHASE program, it is a screw job if ever there was one. I know I am living it. Just DO NOT DO IT! I cannot disclose any additional information at this time. DO NOT DO IT!


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Listen folks, DO NOT DO THE UBER AUTO LEASE OR PURCHASE program, it is a screw job if ever there was one. I know I am living it. Just DO NOT DO IT! I cannot disclose any additional information at this time. DO NOT DO IT!


If we put on a driver less car do we or the cars get rated?


----------

